# Poet and Jester's photo thread



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I love taking photos and these two have been prime subjects recently! They are 4 month old Nigerian Dwarfs, Poet is my future herdsire and Jester is his wethered companion (and general troublemaker and source of endless entertainment!).

I thought I'd make a photo thread for these two that I can add to as I take them! For now I just have the two boys, my doelings are coming home in July (can't wait!).















Jester in B&W


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What sweet, beautiful, boys!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Those are great pictures! I wish I could have you come over to my house and photograph my goats!

How many doelings will you be getting?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, those are amazing photos. Your goats are gorgeous


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I love them, beautiful!!! What lens do you use?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Those are incredible pictures!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Those are great pictures! I wish I could have you come over to my house and photograph my goats!
> 
> How many doelings will you be getting?


Thanks! I'm getting 2....to start with...already talking to breeders about getting on 2018 waiting lists for at least 2 more!



New-goat-mom said:


> What sweet, beautiful, boys!


They really are! Neither were bottle babies, and I can't believe how incredibly people-oriented and sweet they are! Particularly Jester, he's possibly the cuddliest goat I've ever known and I grew up with bottle fed kids. Poet is a bit more reserved but still sweet, and anyway reserved is just dandy for a buck, haha!



MoonShadow said:


> I love them, beautiful!!! What lens do you use?


Thanks! I have 2 lenses, a 50mm f/1.8 and an 80-200mm f/2.8.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

It's crazy that people think (myself included lol) that dam raised kids aren't people oriented! It's really how they're raised! When my kids are born they get touched 24/7 so when I sell them people can pet them and love on them!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Here are a few more shots of these two!

Jester getting cuddles <3


He is soooo sweet


Foraging boys...clever Jester likes to use Poet to help him reach.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like happy boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------

